# Yeah! First egg by new hen



## markf (Apr 10, 2013)

Adopted two layers from my brother-in-law two months ago. The RIR layed two days later but the Dominecker was being stuborn. Finally, she gave up! She might have heard me telling my wife that chicken n dumplings sounded real good!! LOL


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol Congrats on the egg.


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol to cute, congrats


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Oh! I love eggs! It's my most favorite things about chickens- collecting the eggs! I'm like a little kid at Christmas time haha.


----------

